# "Yellow Sac Spider"?



## Henry Kane (Aug 3, 2006)

Interesting story.

G.


----------



## king7 (Aug 3, 2006)

"It was like a stinging nettle, but not really painful," said Baldinger, 53. Within two days, the wound was red and infected, and a specialist told him the symptoms could take eight to 10 weeks to subside.

8 to 10 weeks...eek  

found a pic of one...

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...+Punctorium+&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=N

sorry i dont know how to do the ''click here'' kinda links. :8o


----------



## insect714 (Aug 3, 2006)

we have yellow sac spiders here in So. Cali.  find the females in the bathroom all the time.  Found my first male last week and that is one evil looking lil guy.

Insect


----------



## Natco (Aug 3, 2006)

Yellow sac spiders are all oer MI.  I mean literally everywhere.  Go in almost any room in a house and if you look hard enough you will either find one, or you will find their "sac."  The bites are often blamed on Brown recluse by doctors I think.  Especially since Brown Recluse do not colonise up here according to the DNR and the cooperative extension office.  Too cold.


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 3, 2006)

king7 said:
			
		

> "It was like a stinging nettle, but not really painful," said Baldinger, 53. Within two days, the wound was red and infected, and a specialist told him the symptoms could take eight to 10 weeks to subside.
> 
> 8 to 10 weeks...eek
> 
> ...


Good find on that pic but man, that spider looks like it's on crack!  
I hope that's a dead or preserved specimen. If not, that spider's got problems!  

G.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

man, those look a lot meaner than C. mildei or C. inclusum (i forget what sp. i have locally)

kind of blurry pic of the local species... mildei as it turns out





zoom


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 3, 2006)

This is now a "Todays Picks" on msn.com...... http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14166958/?GT1=8404 Hysteria is gripping the town!!!


----------

